# Clothing?



## kyl3e (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been looking everywhere for just  general photography apparel [mainly Nikon] but also just photography related clothes, and I have found surprisingly little! Does ayone know where you can buy some decent tee-shirts and various other things? Nikonmall is more-or-less a joke. Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2009)

So...you just want some t-shirts and stuff that say Nikon on them?

I don't think I've ever seen anyone wearing stuff like that...

I looked up Nikon Mall (Canon shooter - never heard of it before) - it looks like they mostly have a lot of _camera_ accessories, there are a few polo shirts & hats on there though.

Honestly, I think short of getting a job with Nikon, it's going to be hard to find clothing with their name on it.

If you just want to look cool, there are probably better clothing stores.


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 21, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> So...you just want some t-shirts and stuff that say Nikon on them?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen anyone wearing stuff like that...
> 
> ...


I don't want to look cool, just show some love for products I use. Why not? I mean people pay for other companies to advertisements [AE, Hollister, etc.]

I think some tees and other things could be profitable for the two big guns as well, eh?

Also, would it be illegal to get some tees printed at a shop for personal use? Surprisingly, it's cheaper than shirts at most stores. :/

Just something liek this:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2009)

I get you - I'm just saying, I don't think they see their clothing lines as a huge revenue generator, so they're not going to invest a whole lot in it.


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 21, 2009)

Agreed, albeit it's unfortunate. It's nice to know that you won't see 10 other people throughout the day with the same thing on.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure about the legalities of it, but I doubt Nikon would sue you for giving them free advertising.

And I agree, it would be cool.  I wouldn't mind having a Canon shirt I could wear to work.  People would see it and say "Hey, you're into photograhy?  What do you think about ... ?"

Take Nike or adidas - they probably make as much on clothing as they do on shoes.  Canon & Nikon make their bread & butter on lenses & cameras.

Instead of making clothes as a secondary line, they make printers & scanners.


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 21, 2009)

I never thought about how it could be a conversation starter, probably a pretty good one, too. Yeah, too bad Canon & Nikon's bread and butter is a few hundred! Ha. The yknow we're hooked.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 21, 2009)

I  think you'll find that Nikon is a registetred trade mark etc etc but as Josh said it's unlikely that they'll be knocking on your door for a one off.
You are right though.... CAT make earth movers and diggers and have a good line in boots and T's etc. The two are unrelated but they have a brand name to exploit..... and they all seem to be doing it. Why not put some designs together and send them to Nikon..... a penny for each T sold worldwide may prove lucrative.
I'm with you also on the "not seen ten times a day",,,,,,, good train of thought


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2009)

In high school, a creative teacher wanted to have students write a formal letter as a technical assignment.  She found a book written by a priest who came up with the idea of writing funny letters to various corporations with opinions about their products.  To his amazement the companies would respond with T-shirts and stuff which in turn were donated. 

She had the class do the same thing...  Little by little the responses from companies were received and presented to the class.  One student got a personal letter of thanks from the CEO and a gift certificate.  One student wrote Nike and actually received a free pair of shoes.  I wrote Shimano, which at the time revolutionized the design of shifters on a bicycle, and I got a free T-shirt.

Just write Nikon and see what happens?


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> I  think you'll find that Nikon is a registetred trade mark etc etc but as Josh said it's unlikely that they'll be knocking on your door for a one off.
> You are right though.... CAT make earth movers and diggers and have a good line in boots and T's etc. The two are unrelated but they have a brand name to exploit..... and they all seem to be doing it. Why not put some designs together and send them to Nikon..... a penny for each T sold worldwide may prove lucrative.
> I'm with you also on the "not seen ten times a day",,,,,,, good train of thought



Thanks 



usayit said:


> In high school, a creative teacher wanted to have students write a formal letter as a technical assignment.  She found a book written by a priest who came up with the idea of writing funny letters to various corporations with opinions about their products.  To his amazement the companies would respond with T-shirts and stuff which in turn were donated.
> 
> She had the class do the same thing...  Little by little the responses from companies were received and presented to the class.  One student got a personal letter of thanks from the CEO and a gift certificate.  One student wrote Nike and actually received a free pair of shoes.  I wrote Shimano, which at the time revolutionized the design of shifters on a bicycle, and I got a free T-shirt.
> 
> Just write Nikon and see what happens?


Thanks for the idea, I'll give it a shot. Now I have something t odo at work all day.


----------



## lisa_13 (Jun 21, 2009)

i work at ep levine in boston, and nikon/canon/sony/etc are always sending us free clothes/hats/bags with their logo. so they do make stuff, but i dont think you can buy it anywhere


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah which is why I think it's weird. You'd think they'd sell it before they'd give it away. :S


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

check this out. 

The Photography Fanatic Home


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

WhattheDuck.net
Click on 'Merch' on the right hand side.

The used to have the Duck peeing on a Nikon logo (ie: Calvin)...but they don't carry that one anymore.  Too bad, that's the one I would have liked to get.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 22, 2009)

Make your own!

I made a logo that said

"I am a photographer, not a terrorist" and my website address on a white T-shirt... lol

Cost me about $20 and 15 minutes of my time.


----------



## kyl3e (Jun 22, 2009)

Having a shirt made with your personal logo, and having a shirt made saying Nikon are apples and oranges. Hopefully I can find a screen-printer willing to do it. I don't see why they wouldn't if I tell them I'm not reselling it.


----------

